# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik ben niet bang voor de tandarts

## Leontien

Onlangs is er een stukje van mijn voortand af. Dus ik heb weer een afspraak moeten maken bij de tandarts. Toen moest ik denken aan mijn zus, die het niet zo leuk vindt om naar de tandarts te gaan. Bij elk bezoek moet er altijd wel iets gebeuren. Terwijl ik ging altijd gewoon naar de tandarts, zonder erover na te denken. Ik liet ook altijd zonder verdocing mijn gaatjes vullen. Daar kom ik nu wel op terug. Als ik geen pijn hoef te lijden, ga ik het niet meer doen. 

Nu vraag ik me af hoe jij naar de tandarts gaat. Hoort het gewoon bij je dagprogramma en denk je er niet veel over na? Of ben je de dag van het tandartsbezoek wel wat zenuwachtig? Of kun je er een nacht niet van slapen?

Breng je stem uit en geef je mening!!!

----------


## lspkbm1

Nou ik ga niet graag hoor. Ik ben zelfs als de "dood" zo bang. Daarom ga ik zwaar stoned van de diazepan(valium) in de stoel zitten. De oorsprong ligt in het feit dat ik als klein kind (56 jaar geleden)van de hoge duikplank afgegooid ben en daar een water/verdinkingstrauma aan heb overgehouden. Nu verdrink ik dus al in het (veel te koude)koelwater wat de tandarts gebruikt bij het polijsten en/of het wegschrapen van tandsteen. Het gaat al een stuk beter indien ik meer rechtop kan zitten i.p.v. geheel plat. Maar zonder mijn valium ga ik echt niet. En zo heeft niemand er last van en kom ik jaar in jaar uit 2 x bij de tandarts en zelden dat hij iets anders doet dan tandsteen en polijsten.

----------


## mic

> Onlangs is er een stukje van mijn voortand af. Dus ik heb weer een afspraak moeten maken bij de tandarts. Toen moest ik denken aan mijn zus, die het niet zo leuk vindt om naar de tandarts te gaan. Bij elk bezoek moet er altijd wel iets gebeuren. Terwijl ik ging altijd gewoon naar de tandarts, zonder erover na te denken. Ik liet ook altijd zonder verdocing mijn gaatjes vullen. Daar kom ik nu wel op terug. Als ik geen pijn hoef te lijden, ga ik het niet meer doen. 
> 
> Nu vraag ik me af hoe jij naar de tandarts gaat. Hoort het gewoon bij je dagprogramma en denk je er niet veel over na? Of ben je de dag van het tandartsbezoek wel wat zenuwachtig? Of kun je er een nacht niet van slapen?
> 
> Breng je stem uit en geef je mening!!!


 

Nee, naar de tandarts gaan zegt me niks, absoluut geen angst.
Mic.

----------


## Wendy

Ik heb ook geen angst om naar de tandarts te gaan.

----------


## Yv

Ik kan er inderdaad een nacht niet van slapen. Ik moet op die dag ook geen andere belangrijke afspraken hebben. Ik heb een slecht gebit en er is altijd wel iets dat er moet gebeuren. En dan die geluiden als ik in die stoel zit van de ene boor en de andere. Ook al wordt ik verdoofd, ik voel het door mijn oren heen.

----------


## otrivinjunk

ben niet bang voor de tandarts, laat me ook nooit verdoven voor boren. (die spuiten vind ik enger) wel vind ik het vervelend als je midden op de dag naar de tandarts moet, maar ja een afspraak om 8.00 moet je bij mijn tandarts minimaal 3 maanden van te voren maken.

2 weken geleden een vulling eruit en kon alleen die week dezelfde dag om 13.30. dan is je hele dag verpest zeker als je in een andere stad werkt. 

maar nogmaals: de tandarts daar kom ik graag vroeg mijn bed voor uit.

----------


## Petra717

Waarom zal je bang zijn voor de tandarts? 
Ik ben er niet bang voor in ieder geval... Ookal is er bij mij wel het een en ander gesleuteld. 

petra

----------


## freaky_sandje

Ik ben niet bang voor de tandarts eigenlijk. Er graag naartoe gaan is natuurlijk iets anders he, maar dat doet toch niemand. Vroeger had ik er wel meer schrik van maar toen waren mijn tanden ook veel slechter. Ik heb namelijk van mijn 18 al een gedeeltelijk kunstgebit. Dus ik ben wel enkele keren op tandartsbezoek moeten gaan  :Smile: . Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik de laatste keren dat ik gegaan ben enorm heb afgezien en dat is inderdaad niet bevorderlijk voor de volgende keer. Ik hoop gewoon dat het de volgende keer niet zoveel pijn zal doen als de vorige.

Sandra

----------


## Petra717

> Ik ben niet bang voor de tandarts eigenlijk. Er graag naartoe gaan is natuurlijk iets anders he, maar dat doet toch niemand. Vroeger had ik er wel meer schrik van maar toen waren mijn tanden ook veel slechter. Ik heb namelijk van mijn 18 al een gedeeltelijk kunstgebit. Dus ik ben wel enkele keren op tandartsbezoek moeten gaan . Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik de laatste keren dat ik gegaan ben enorm heb afgezien en dat is inderdaad niet bevorderlijk voor de volgende keer. Ik hoop gewoon dat het de volgende keer niet zoveel pijn zal doen als de vorige.
> 
> Sandra


Dat hoop ik ook voor je Sandra!!!!

----------


## freaky_sandje

Dank je wel Petra, dat apprecieer ik echt. Mijn tanden zijn altijd een struikelpunt geweest tijdens mijn jeugdjaren en nu nog soms. Ik heb er zowel veel fysieke pijn aan overgehouden als mentale. Het is nog altijd een zwak punt.

----------


## riasittard

ben niet bang maar voel me wat stressig omdat ik vooraf al weet dat er meestal iets mis is en ik behandeld moet worden.

----------


## mic

Hallo, 
Ja het is natuurlijk niet plezierig, maar als het moet moet het hé,bye.

Mic.

----------


## frieda1961

Mijn dochter was altijd heel erg bang en dan bedoel ik ook heeeeel erg.
Van tevoren zeiden we al niets meer als ze moest, ook al was het controle. En dan goed vasthouden anders zou ze er vandoor sprinten.
Sinds 1 jaar hebben we een nieuwe tandarts en zie daar: mevrouwtje gaat fluitend er naar toe.
Ik had de tandarts vantevoren ingelicht over mijn dochter dus ze was op de hoogte. Ze benaderde haar heel rustig en liet haar gewoon zitten, deed niets en praatte alleen maar. Vervolgens kreeg ze een spiegel en liet ze haar rustig met open mond in de spiegel kijken. Een maand later liet ze haar terug komen en werd er gekeken met een haakje en een spiegeltje door de tandarts zelf. ZO werd het stukje bij beetje opgevoerd. De moeite waard om eens te vragen of de tandarts gewoon alles goed uitlegt.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Goede tip Frieda!
Doen ze dat ook nog bij 33-jarigen???

Liefs Ag

----------


## mic

Hallo,

Heel juist, de mooiste dingen van het leven moet je kunnen voelen in je hart!!

Groetjes,
Mic.

----------


## Motti

Hoi,

Nou en of ik bang ben voor de tandarts. Toen ik jong was moest ik naar de schooltandarts, in mijn tijd waren dat ware beulen en in mijn geval beulinnen. De eerste de beste keer dat ik er was trok dat mens mijn mond op een dergelijke manier open dat mijn onderlip scheurde. Ik heb daar tot op heden nog steeds een zwakke plek en bij het minste geringste gaat die plek open en bloed er vrolijk op los.

Groet Motti

----------


## Petra717

Mottie, 

Hoe ga je met die angst om? En kan je tandarts er goed mee omgaan?

Toodels,
petra

----------


## chantal25

Ik ben ook helemaal niet bang voor de tandarts, omdat ik op mijn 34ste nog steeds geen enkel gaatje heb in mijn gebit. Zelfs voor de mondhygieniste ben ik niet bang. Vind het minder prettig als ik naar een huisarts moet voor een bepaald onderzoek.

Groetjes CHANTAL25

----------


## Sylvia93

ik ben wel énorm bang voor die tandarts.. ik heb 5 jaar een beugel gehad, en die vent van die orthodontist bleek achteraf een énorme opzetter geweest te zijn, hij had geen enkel verstand ervan, en het ging alleen maar om het geld, na 5 jaar had ik die beugel nog totdat de tandarts zei dat hij eruit moest, was die orthodontist niet zo blij mee, maar hij heeft hem er toch uitgehaald, sindsdien heb ik echt een enorm slecht gebit, ik weet gewoon dat elke x als ik naar de tandarts ga er wel iets mis is, terwijl ik toch 2x op een dag mn tanden poets en héél weinig frisdrank drink, en als je dan mijn zus ziet, die drinkt 24 uur per dag frisdrank, en ze poetst bijna nooit haar tanden.. en zij heeft nooit wat, die gaat ook fluitend naar de tandarts, terwijl ik er echt énorm tegenopzie:S en t vervelendste is ook dat die tandarts van mij niks zegt, hij zegt nooit wat hij gaat doen, en als je dan bij controle geweest bent, dan zegt ie alleen ja je moet een afspraak maken, dan zegt ie weer dat ie vanalles gevonden heeft:S maar hij zegt niet wát, de laatste x heeft hij bijvoorbeeld foto's gemaakt, dat is zo'n 3 maanden terug, en ik heb nog steeds niks gehoord over die foto's kun je nagaan...

----------


## Ronald68

In het geheel niet bang voor de tandarts hij/zij heeft het beste met je voor moet je maar denken. Het stinkt er overigens altijd wel naar ontsmettingsmiddel vind ik en ze lopen altijd achter op schema.

----------


## dotito

ik heb ben enorm bang, van de tandarts ik moet al een lange tijd gaan maar ik stel het altijd maar uit. kan iemand mij helpen om over mijn grote angst heen te geraken. ik zit letterlijk te bibberen in de stoel!!!!! :EEK!:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Ooohw jaa ik ken dat probleem (A) zelf ben ik ook enorm bang voor de tandarts, mja helaas wordt het a.s. maandag weer naar die gevreeste gasten :S zit dr nu al énorm tegenop,

----------


## sietske763

ik heb liever een operatie dan boren bij de tandarts, ben echt bang daar en laat me altijd verdoven.....en dan dat vreselijke geluid van die boor......brrrrrrr

----------


## Ronald68

> ik heb liever een operatie dan boren bij de tandarts, ben echt bang daar en laat me altijd verdoven.....en dan dat vreselijke geluid van die boor......brrrrrrr


nou daar ben ik het dus helemaal niet mee eens. Na het boren kan ik op de fiets naar huis en na mijn recente ziekenhuisbezoek loop ik al een week op krukken.

Sietske, over het algemeen heeft de beste man/vrouw het beste met je voor hoor.

----------


## sietske763

is ook wel zo ronald.....
maar de pijn van mijn ok,s, en dat zijn er heel veel, vind ik beter te dragen....
kan heel veel pijn hebben....maar niet bij de tandarts, snappie...
ik ben ook op zoek naar een angsttandarts....
veel sterkte met je knie!!!

----------


## dotito

Ken dat Sietske..... :EEK!: heb ook die angst brrrrrr.

----------


## sietske763

nou heb ik echt niet zo,n fijne tandarts, jaaaaaaaaaaaaaren geleden wel, maar doordat het een hele grote praktijk geworden is , is hij ook veel zakelijker geworden.
als je belt dat je flinke kiespijn hebt moet je het maar uitzoeken met pijnstillers totdat hij de volgende dag wat tijd heeft......
ze noemen mij daar ook een rookbom......moet niet gekker worden, ik ruik natuurlijk teveel naar rook in die steriele toestand, maar dat zeg je toch niet....ik moet hem flink betalen!!!
moet nu ook weer nodig naar tandarts......zal ik wel weer op mn kop krijgen dat ik niet eerder ben geweest.....

----------


## tooswinkel

Als ik naar de tandarts ga ben ik wel zenuwachtig maar ik besluit altijd voor me zelf wat de tandarts ook doet ik ga er geen last van hebben, en dit werkt bij mij.

----------


## khkKatrien

Ik HAAT het om naar de tandarts te moeten! Vroeger als ik ging ook altijd wel ergens een gaatje gevonden door die man en vond ook dat het altijd veel pijn deed. Nu moet ik echt terug naar de tandarts, ik ben zoo lang niet geweest dat ik echt best wel wat gaatjes heb nu ... de tandarts gaat het in 3x allemaal oplossen. Vorig jaar was hetzelfde gepland maar toen heb ik altijd afgezegd ... dit jaar is mijn doel om te doorstaan en dan terug een goed gebit te hebben en te houden!

----------


## gossie

Ik ben niet bang voor de tandarts. Wortelkanaal verdoving doet ie niet, tenzij ik echt heel veel pijn heb tijdens de behandeling. Ik heb het recent nog gevraagd, vanwaar hij geen verdoving geeft; als hij een behandeling geeft.! Hij zei: "heb je dan zoveel pijn tijdens het boren, en raggen met het zeer dunne borsteltje?" Heel eventjes maar. Ik denk dat het vaak meer de angst voor de angst is.!!!!!!!! Ik kan me tot nu toe aardig ontspannen op de stoel.
Dinsdag moet ik weer, voor een kies, waar ik erg veel last van heb.

----------


## Luuss0404

Als klein meisje had ik een ontstoken melkkies en bij de weekend tandarts werd er niks aan gedaan behalve veel misprikken voor verdoving. Ik ben toen 1,5 week lang echt ziek geweest met hallucinaties omdat ik niet gelijk terecht kon bij mijn tandarts en de weekend tandarts en een vervanger mijn kies niet wouden trekken terwijl dat wel nodig was.
Daarna verhuisden we en kregen we een nieuwe tandarts. Hele aardige rustige man die echt tijd nam voor zijn patienten en een erg vriendelijke assistente. Hij legde altijd uit wat hij bij mij zou doen en waarom, ook al was dat gewoon kijken, langzaam kreeg hij mijn vertrouwen en vond ik het niet meer eng om naar de tandarts te gaan. Toen moest ik een beugel omdat mijn bovenkaak te wijd was en mijn onderkaak te smal, er mochten in de praktijk daar maar 2 mensen mij behandelen en als die er niet waren dan verzette ik de afspraak. Mijn tandarts ging met pensioen ofzo dus ik vroeg of hij mijn verstandskiezen eruit wou halen, dit was nu nog niet nodig, maar ik had weinig behoefte dat een nieuwe tandarts gelijk mijn verstandskiezen eruit zou halen. Hij heeft dat toen gedaan, hij trok er de hele middag voor uit om mij te behandelen want een verdoving in mijn mond zag ik met mijn geschiedenis niet zitten en dat wist hij dus hield hij er rekening mee. Echt een schat van een man.
Ik heb sinds 4 jaar denk ik een nieuwe tandarts, ik ben er 2x geweest en ik had mijn verstandskiezen nog niet gehad en ik had ook geen beugel gehad en ik kreeg de groeten van mijn overleden oma die ik nooit gekend heb. Naja geen succes dus, de eerste keer dacht ik na ik ga nog eens heen voor herkansing, maar hij heeft 2x foto's gemaakt, 2 keer bovenstaande gezegd en hij wou me naar de mondhygieniste hebben terwijl mijn oude tandarts daar nooit iets over heeft gezegd, dus ik ben sindsdien denk 2 jaar niet heen geweest. Ik moet wel weer heen voor controle, maar ik ga dan wel bij zijn praktijkgenoot afspraak maken, want ik heb geen zin in weer geouwehoer en een bagger gevoel als ik daar weg kom!

----------


## christel1

@Gossie, 
Dat lijkt me toch maar een rare tandarts eigenlijk die weigert van verdoving te geven ??? Als je tandpijn hebt dan ligt waarschijnlijk toch de wortel bloot en moet hij toch verdoven ? Ik heb zo'n trauma opgedaan toen ik nog heel jong was en mijn ouders hadden besloten om bij een andere tandarts te gaan voor een beugel omdat dan alles geregeld werd direct met de mutualiteit en mijnheer de tandarts was zo boos dat hij begon te boren zonder te verdoven en mij heel veel pijn heeft gedaan toen. 
En jij mag dinsdag naar de tandarts, ik woensdag nog eens en de week daarna ook nog eens, dus veel succes bij de tandarts en sta erop dat hij je een verdoving geeft

----------


## gossie

@ christel,

Ik hoef er niet opstaan voor verdoving. Morgen 09.45uur moet ik er zijn. Ik zal morgen letterlijk vertellen wat de tandarts wilt. Ik zal je het laten weten. Ik weet dat ie over een kroon begint, maar ik heb daar mijn vraagtekens over, vooral dat het mijnn laatste kies beneden is.

Jullie horen nog van me,
een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## christel1

Awel moet dit lukken, ik heb vorige week ook mijn laatste tand onderaan laten vullen, linkse kant. Blijkbaar wil je tandarts geld verdienen want een kroon ja ok als het vooraan in de mond is, kan je moeilijk met een gat rondlopen, maar vooraan hebben ze bij mij ook een tand opgebouwd met wit, allé de kleur van mijn tand en daar zie je niets van. Mijn zoon heeft ook 2 vullingen achteraan, de tandarts heeft hem ook al gezegd dat ze ze in het wit wil vullen maar aangezien je het niet ziet vindt hij dat niet echt nodig. Ik moet woensdag wel mijn voorste tand laten opbouwen, dus dit zal in het wit gebeuren maar het is maar een klein stukje, dus dit zal zonder verdoving zijn want anders zit ik met een stijve lip voor een paar uur en dat vind ik nu echt niet zo gezellig.

----------


## lisah50

Bang ben ik niet, maar ik baal wel van tandartsen die een vulling in 3 minuten in je lege kies zetten. Neen, geef mij maar mijn tandarts op Curacao. Pas nog geweest tijdens mijn vakantie.

----------


## essie79

Ik had hiervoor een tandarts die niet goed verdoofde. Dan lag je lekker ontspannen en sloeg je alsnog tegen het plafont. Mijn huidige tandarts is een hele goeie. Ze zegt precies wat ze gaat doen en zegt het als iets vervelend aan kan voelen. Ze is erg snel en vakkundig, ze krijgt van mij een dikke 10! Alleen tandsteen weghalen is vervelend, ik heb niet zo'n hele hoge pijngrens en al mijn tanden zijn gevoelig. Vooral nu tijdens mijn zwangerschap. De laatste keer kreeg ik last van wurgneigingen, haast had ik gezegd stop er maar mee. Maar het is nu niet zo dat ik de volgende keer met meer angst ga.

----------


## janenbea

:Smile: ik was al 40 jaar niet meer bang voor de tandarts totdat implantaten geplaatst moetsen worden. maar gelukkig viel het mee.

jan

----------


## bloempje1988

Ik ben wel erg bang voor de tandarts, en ik ga ook gewoon niet! :P

----------


## ikke64

Vroeger wel, maar in mijn huidige tandarts heb ik zoveel vertrouwen dat dit niet meer van toepassing is. Nu ga ik fluitend naar "Joost" (zo heet hij)

----------


## mic

Ik ben ook niet bang hoor...

Wat U daaronder zegt is heel juist, het is gevaarlijk...

Wat ik U wou vragen, ik ben 74 jaar en ik maak vele berichten en diavoorstellingen zelf.

Zie U het niet zitten om *uw* berichten en diavoorstellingen te delen met mij.

Maar dan liefst met uw gewoon e-mailadres, het mijne is: [email protected]

Met vriendelijke groeten,
Michel.

----------


## muizen213

Ik ben niet bang voor de tandarts.
Dat is heel erg belangrijk voor de hele gebit voor controle anders problemen of veel pijn.

----------


## Janneke48

Ik heb als twaalf jarige een ernstigeangst opgelopen bij de tandarts.
Ben in de afgelopen vijftig jaar slechts tweemaal bij de tandarts geweest, deze bezoeken hebben de angst alleen maar bevestigd.
Bij mijn psycholoog heb een EMDR-sessie ondergaan. Heel heftig en bijzonder vermoeiend.....maar het loonde de moeite.
In een mum van tijd was ik van het trauma verlost. Mijn gehele gebit (wat er nog van over is) wordt getrokken om een kunstgebit te plaatsen. Was wel nerveus, maar van de panische ngst geen spraken meer.

----------

